# Subframe Bushings



## arnoldcp (Jul 5, 2009)

Probably going out on a limb here but I have been chasing a slight knock on the front of my C5 Allroad. I have replaced all of the suspension bits with good quality Meyle parts, i have also replaced the inner and outer TRE's, sway bar bushings, sway bar links, upper shock mounts, and both wheel bearings.

It all really did need replacing, most if not all the bushings were either failed or failing. I think it was money well spent as I did the work myself over a period of a few weeks/months.

The final piece of the puzzle is the subframe bushings, they have never been replaced and the situation in which the knock comes, aligns with loading/unloading the subframe. When I am going around a sweeping right hand turn and the drivers side wheel hits an expansion gap there is a knock, driving in a straight line there is no noise.

My question is, the Allroad has "specific" subframe bushings. I believe the only thing special is that there is a roll pin and a hole added to the solid metal part of the bushing. This matches up with the Allroad specific subframe spacers that sit on top of the bushings.

Can anyone confirm that is the case?

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------

